# water bladders



## Crackle (2 Feb 2011)

Are there any? I'm in the process of returning one, a Source bladder, after correspondence with the manufacturer who reckons it shouldn't taste of plastic but it does.

I'd quite like another but I don't want to waste my money buying one to find it tastes tainted, so looking for some recommendations.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2011)

I've got a camalbak and an el-cheapo one for kayaking and I've never had a taste of plastic and I put fruit juice in mine


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way numbnuts but how good are your taste buds and also the juice will mask it will it not?


----------



## mark barker (2 Feb 2011)

I've yet to find one that doesn't taste, and the same goes for water bottles (excluding the aluminium ones). Maybe juice is the answer!


----------



## Mark Grant (2 Feb 2011)

I've never had a problem with my Camelback, only ever water in it. I bought one from Decathlon and had a definite plastic taste.


----------



## Spinney (2 Feb 2011)

I had a Platypus which was fine. 
Eventually (after a lot of use and being stuffed anyhow down the back of my rucksac) it started to leak.

Bought a cheaper Karrimor. Sent it back (and got a refund from Field & Trek no quibbles) because it tasted so strongly of plastic it made me feel sick.

Bought another platypus - but they have changed the style/shape and the material. This one does taste a little of plastic, but I can ignore it...


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> I've never had a problem with my Camelback, only ever water in it. I bought one from Decathlon and had a definite plastic taste.



Which Camelbak? I'd initially not considered a Camelbak on cost reasons bt if they are the only ones that don't taste tainted, I may take the plunge.

Initially the water is OK but after 30 mins it begins to taste and gets wore as time passes.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Feb 2011)

Ive tried most Cracks and have yet to find one that isn t tainted.....but then im a chef so i do have a sensitve taste !


----------



## mcshroom (2 Feb 2011)

Which source was it?

I have a Source Widepac and I've not noticed the water tasting any more plastically than normal bottled water.


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Which source was it?
> 
> I have a Source Widepac and I've not noticed the water tasting any more plastically than normal bottled water.



It's a Source Clear. That's the reason I went for it, quite a few favourable reviews and if it tasted the same as bottled water I'd be happy but it doesn't. The manufacturer recommended using a wash of lemon juice which I did without much affect. I've read a few recomendations for using baking soda with good affect and I can't decide whether to return it or give that a go, especially if most bladders can taste tainted. I was looking for an unequivocal recommendation from this thread really.


----------



## Merlin (3 Feb 2011)

My backpack cost £10 in Tescos and came with a hydration pack inside. It looks generic (in fact it looks like the ones used by a friend with MS presumably supplied via medical sources) and is a bit fiddly to use but doesn't taste of plastic. Even after soaking with baby bottle sterilizer to remove mould/algae! It does get a bit warm and stale if I'm out too long on a hot day but that can't be avoided.


----------



## carlgorse (24 Feb 2011)

I bought one from JJB Sports " Run 365 " and this one is great and no signs of a taste of plastic and only £12.99 2litre Bladder


----------



## david1701 (24 Feb 2011)

I don't taste any plastic in my decathlon 'rockrider' backpacks waterpack


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Feb 2011)

I soak mine in milton for a few hours before using it. I then rinse it out thoroughly several times and have found the plastic taint is gone. I have a Camelbak and had it several years.


----------



## Nigel182 (25 Feb 2011)

I use the Decathlon ones well cheap and not a taste of Plastic at all.


----------



## andym (3 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


> Are there any? I'm in the process of returning one, a Source bladder, after correspondence with the manufacturer who reckons it shouldn't taste of plastic but it does.




I've been using Source bladders for years. To me, there's no plastic taste. Maybe you have a particularly sensitive sense of taste?


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2011)

andym said:


> I've been using Source bladders for years. To me, there's no plastic taste. Maybe you have a particularly sensitive sense of taste?



I don't really. That's why I relied on a couple of other people to confirm my taste. I might have been unlucky. In the end I didn't return it. I think I will clean it with baking soda and try it again and if that doesn't work I don't think I'll bother with a water bladder and stick to bottles.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Mar 2011)

Never tasted plastic with my Platypus..

I bet I will now you've mentioned it....

Never again will I use a cheap one after my day out was ruined by a 2 litre bladder leaking in my rucksack on the way out for a walk, spillng most of it in my car footwell and ruining my map, a guidebook, and thankfully not my camera as that was in the topmost pocket - if it wasn't that would have gone too


----------



## Kirstie (8 Mar 2011)

I have always had camelbaks and the only time I've had a funny taste is if I've left the water in the tube for too long on a ride. I always find I have to empty the tube because it can taste stale, but not particularly plasticky.


----------



## The Jayler (9 Mar 2011)

I've had a Camelbak Octive 8 for 3 years and never had a plastic taste from the bladder. I do though drink juice from it.
My mate bought a cheap one from Togg24 and was nasty. Simply blackcurrent flavoured plastic.
I'd recommend a Camelbak anytime. On my secomd bladder now.


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2011)

I can confirm that using an overnight solution of baking soda, two teaspoons, has muchly improved the taste. It still goes plasticky after an hour or so but I'm thinking of treating it again and see if it further improves. Needless to say the manufacturer only recommended to use lemon juice and would probably not recommend baking soda but as I decided I wasn't going to return this but try the baking soda method, it doesn't matter.


----------

